
Google wants Australia to remove civil penalties from CLOUD Act-readying Bill - bingden
https://www.zdnet.com/article/google-wants-australia-to-remove-civil-penalties-from-cloud-act-readying-bill/
======
suizi
Is Australia trying to project it's anti-encryption law onto U.S. Companies
through the ClOUD Act? I don't understand what is going on here.

~~~
judge2020
From my understanding yes, it's in the same sense as GDPR where "if you do
business with our citizens, you play by our rules".

~~~
suizi
First, EARN IT, now this, so many attacks on encryption lately.

------
suizi
Related: [https://www.zdnet.com/article/australian-privacy-
foundation-...](https://www.zdnet.com/article/australian-privacy-foundation-
labels-cloud-act-readying-bill-as-deeply-flawed/)

------
KCUOJJQJ
I think only public stuff like archive.org are intelligent clouds. Private
stuff should not be put into a cloud. It's possible to encrypt data, but what
if the provider suddenly loses the data? I lost an email account once just
like this. And I don't trust anything less safe than a one time pad, anyway.

